# Owl Creek, blue fish blitz



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

:fishing: 

Got the hobie out for my first salt water outage this year, and owl creek was loaded up with blues, must of landed at least 50, all cloned in the 2lb range. Needed pullage and I got it. Now to find some fish I can eat.
 

Hobie Mack


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

owl creek is where?


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Location*

Near Rudee Inlet, VA Beach.:fishing:


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

mack52 said:


> :fishing:
> 
> Now to find some fish I can eat.
> 
> ...


Talk to Dr. Bubba - he'll tell you how to eat those blues!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

:--|


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Where'd you catch them at? By the MSM? Or closer to the bridge? Be glad when this nor'easter blows away.....


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

They are all over the inlet but Friday and Saturday, best concentrations were in the deeper water in front of the ramp and over toward the docks. If you go, I would start there.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

mack52 said:


> :fishing:
> 
> .... Now to find some fish I can eat.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew what everyone's problem was. I suppose we are so used to our bland diet that food that tastes like it is supposed to is not appetizing to us.

Bluefish are great eating. 

Sorry ... I don't want to interrupt your thread for a rant. Way to go catching them ... wish they were up here so I could slay them.

I am not familiar with Owl Creek ... are you up in a shallow area or is it a big feeder creek to a large river?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Owls Creek is the name of the public boat ramp that's off of Gen. Booth Blvd. in Va. Beach. It's by the Va. Marine Science Museum and is the very inshore end of Rudee Inlet. It's considered ocean fishing and all the ocean rules as far as your catch are applicable. Right now the Blues in the 12-24" range are thick in there along with limited amounts of Pups, Flatties and Specks if you can get a lure past the Bluefish in order to try and catch them. 

Bluefish in that size range do make decent tablefare if cleaned and cooked properly. They also make excellent strip bait for Flounder and can be brined and frozen to keep for a while.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I wish I knew what everyone's problem was. I suppose we are so used to our bland diet that food that tastes like it is supposed to is not appetizing to us.
> 
> Bluefish are great eating.


I hear ya man! They aren't my favorite but you are right, its a fish, if you want it to taste like chicken, go buy some chicken! Fresh fried bluefish is very tasty. I prefer it over spot and croaker simply because they are so meaty and easy to clean. I smoked some on Sunday and that is some tasty meat. 

Tom


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Once when I was a kid my pop helped an old Portuguese net fisher hall in his nets out by Duck Inn; he got a couple bushels of blues for his trouble. Took all day cleaning them, but they tasted good. Tell you though, that Portuguese was a real old time fisher; he'd catch big blues with his hands. Me, I'll stick to a pole <LOL>.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Bluefish are tasty especially the smaller one plus they are good for you with plenty of omega 3 oils that are good for your heart.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Eatin' bluefish is a waste of bait!  

Seriously though, I have been in the restuarant business for years... and I have tried bluefish with every dish and method of cooking known to man... and I haven't tasted any that I liked... if anything, it was OK smoked. I am just saying in the various seafood restuarants I have worked in, I have built a decent palate for food in general... the palability of bluefish just doesn't compare to the other inshore species available to us shorebound fisherman. 

Blues are just too bloody and greasy for me, and has that 'urea' taste no matter how fresh it is. Ofcourse it's good fried though, you could go kill a squirrel or bird in your front yard and i'm sure that sucker would taste good fried and covered with texas pete


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

wolfva said:


> Once when I was a kid my pop helped an old Portuguese net fisher hall in his nets out by Duck Inn; he got a couple bushels of blues for his trouble. Took all day cleaning them, but they tasted good. Tell you though, that Portuguese was a real old time fisher; he'd catch big blues with his hands. Me, I'll stick to a pole <LOL>.


Catching big blues by hand is not wise and I'd like to know how he did it without loosing some fingers.


----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> Eatin' bluefish is a waste of bait!
> 
> Seriously though, I have been in the restuarant business for years... and I have tried bluefish with every dish and method of cooking known to man... and I haven't tasted any that I liked... if anything, it was OK smoked.


i know a guy who has teh best recipe for blues. he buts it on a wood cuttin bord, takes a hammer smashes the blue for a good 5 minutes, gets ome hot sauce, throw the blue away and eat the bord


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

fillet em and put em in milk for a day then flour salt pepper and fry....mmm...mmm....good


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

filet them, soak em in cold salt water, and cook them over a wood burning grill for a little smoke. mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> Eatin' bluefish is a waste of bait!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Blues are just too bloody and greasy for me, and has that 'urea' taste no matter how fresh it is. Ofcourse it's good fried though, you could go kill a squirrel or bird in your front yard and i'm sure that sucker would taste good fried and covered with texas pete


When I lived in the mountains, I used to shoot squirrels in the back yard all the time. They were terrible fried- was like trying to eat a battered bungee cord  . Much better slow cooked in a crock pot  .


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Harry thanx for that crock pot tip.
Them tree rats in my back yard better hide now.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe you can soak the blues in lemon juice to get rid of the urea taste? Hear that's what ya do with shark anyways.

Heng, this was an old Portugues fisherman; there's nothing in the sea they're scared of. Or, for that matter, won't eat <LOL>. His hands were so scarred and toughened from line and net he could probably sand a log smooth with his palms and not notice it.


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

*bluefish*

Wolva, 

Lemon juice would start the cooking process so I dont think you want to soak in lemon juice very long. 
Bluefish is delicious and if handled properly can be outstanding. 
First I would say you have to bleed the fish, put it on ice ASAP and cut out the bloodline (just as you would with a striper) Remove the skin on the filets! 

I agree its better than croaker and spot and I have even tried as sashimi and its not far off from tuna. 

Just thought I would share


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

my dad would soak them in 7up. then fry them. then again, i was 7yo, i would eat anything, even tree rats.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

OK... so I had a grilled bluefish taco the other night... not bad.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't like "fishy" fish at all, but I've found blues to be quite tasty if they're fresh, no more than a couple of days old. Not as good as pompano, drum, or trout, but comparable to whiting. I'd take a fresh bluefish over just about any other fish that's not fresh. I've found that how long it's been out of the water is often more important than species.


----------

